# Animal de compagnie



## JADANALI (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 
Je viens d'avoir un  chaton tou mignon à la maison 
Quelles sont les règles à respecter, peut-il être présent quand j'ai les enfants en accueil?
Merci pour vos réplnsrs


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Hormis un poisson rouge je n' ai pas d autre animaux 

Vais peu être me tromper mais je dirais que non votre chat doit pas être en contact avec les enfants . Surtout que la c est un bébé chat . C est super mignon mais petit comme ça il est un peu foufou et peu être aussi pas encore propre .
Imaginer qu un enfant vienne a tirer la queue du chat .... Que va faire le chat ? 
Que va t il se passer si il viens à griffer un enfant ? 

Prévenir aussi la pmi de l arrivée de cette petite boule de poil 😀


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Quelque soit l'animal tu seras toujours absolument seule responsable de tout ce que le chaton pourrait faire.
Il doit impérativement être vacciné et vermifugé.
Tu dois avoir une autorisation écrite de tous tes PE (même si ça ne te dedounne pas en cas d'incident) puisqu'il n'apparait pas sur tes contrats déjà exsistants. Pour tes prochains contrats il faudra y faire mentionner sa présence que les PE devront accepter pour travailler avec toi.
Il faut normalement aussi avertir ta PMI, un simple mail suffit.
Il ne doit JAMAIS rester seul dans la même pièce qu'un des accueillis (attention les chats aiment beaucoup se coucher dans les cosi, couffin, petit lits et surtout sur les bébés qui sont source de chaleur, gare à l'étouffement).
L'alimentation et la caisse du chat doivent absolument être mis hors de portée de tes accueillis.
Attention aussi au chaton qui, tel un bébé, fera ses dents sur tout ce qu'il trouve et s'entrainera à chasser y compris en sautant sur tout ce qui bouge, tes accueillis entre autre.
Le chat s'il a peur peut bondir en s'aidant de ses griffes, y compris sur les cuisses ou même le visage. 
Un chat, même super sympa, s'il est acculé dans un coin, se sent piéger, n'hesitera à mordre et mettre des coup de griffes.
Bref c'est une grosse responsabilité.
J'en avais un à mes début car je l'avais avant d'avoir des enfants. J'étais TRES TRES vigilente et quand il est mort je n'en n'ai pas repris même si les enfants adorent la compagnie d'un animal.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

quand j'ai commencé le métier, j'avais un jeune chat, au bout de quelques semaines, en le voyant arriver, j'ai dis à la maman du bébé que j'étais contente que le chat ne s'en approche jamais (c'était vrai) et le temps que je finisse ma phrase il sautait dans le cosy pour s'alonger sur le bébé, les animaux sont parfois surprenants,
 je n'en ai plus, je trouve que ça complique nos conditions de travail, et une fois retraitée, je voudrai profiter de ma liberté pour voyager.


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Août 2022)

J'ai toujours eu un ou des animaux et cela n'a jamais posé de problème dans mon activité professionnelle. J'habite en maison et mes chats ont toujours plus vécu dehors que dedans. Il est donc très facile de ne pas les mettre en contact des accueillis dans ce contexte. De plus, un chat permet facilement de partir quelques jours (litière, nourriture et eau en conséquence). La logistique avec un chien est plus complexe mais on trouve toujours des solutions. Beaucoup de mes collègues ont un ou des animaux de compagnie et actuellement 3 sur 4 de mes employeurs en ont aussi. Je n'ai jamais eu de remarques négatives sur ce point. A mettre en place : ne pas laisser la gamelle de croquettes à portée des accueillis, éviter les contacts animal/accueillis, être attentif à l'hygiène (mais c'est une base dans notre profession) et un suivi vétérinaire régulier que vous devrez justifier auprès de la pmi ou la puer lors des visites (contrôle, renouvellement ...) et les parents employeurs.  Et tout plein de soirées ronrons et câlins avec votre petit compagnon ! Que du bonheur !


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

je comprends ton point de vue, mais d'une part, si je prenais un animal, ce serai un chien (plus contraignant qu'un chat) et d'autre part, mes petits accueillis comblent mes besoins affectifs.
J'ai une tendance naturelle à ne pas sortir de chez moi, si j'avais un chien, une fois retraitée, je n'aurais pas d'autre choix que de le sortir, quel que soit le temps.
Je verrai bien à ce moment là ce dont j'ai envie, la retraite n'est pas pour tout de suite, j'ai 55 ans.


----------



## Mumu33 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi j'ai un chat, 2 chiennes et même des poissons rouges 😉
J'ai aucun problème avec les animaux,  les enfants les adorent. 
Quand les enfants sont un peu trop près du chat,  mon chat s'en va,  par contre effectivement ils ont tendance à aller dans les couffin. 
Profitez bien de votre petit chaton,  les animaux nous changent la vie mais faut bien réfléchir,  il y a aussi des contraintes.


----------



## JADANALI (25 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses
Belle journée à toutes


----------



## mickael (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour, dans l'ain tout les animaux doivent être hors de portée et les puers le font bien comprendre ... Il y a une dérogation dans leur texte sur la sécurité, n'hésitez pas à vous renseigner si votre département en a fait de même


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

Bonsoir concernant les chats en cas de morsure ou griffure il faut une désinfection en profondeur ,risque ++ d'infection. Le plus simple serait d'habituer le chaton a ne pas être dans les mêmes pièces que les bb durant l'accueil . Se renseigner a la pmi les règles sont plus ou moins sévères.


----------



## Griselda (28 Août 2022)

C'est sur que de toute façon un animal, même autorisé dans la même pièce que les enfants, au moindre incident seule l'AM sera tenue pour responsable donc...


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

J'ai longuement hésité avant d'adopter un chat 
Il y a 4 ans je me suis lancée et j'ai adopté un chaton de 12 semaines 
J'ai averti au préalable l'ensemble de mes employeurs qui n'y ont vu aucun problème à condition que je prenne toutes les mesures de sécurité 

Mon chat a très vite compris que les enfants ça fait du bruit et il se refugie dans les pièces ou les enfants n'ont pas accès comme ma chambre et celle de mon fils et la cuisine 

La nourriture ainsi que la litière sont dans des endroits non accessibles aux enfants 

Et je leur ai bien expliqué qu'il était interdit de le toucher 
Les enfants ne s'en approche pas 

Je n'ai à ce jour jamais eu aucun incident mais je reste très vigilante car ça reste un animal et on ne prédit jamais leur réaction 

Pour la pmi j'ai envoyé le certificat de vaccination et de vermifuge


----------

